# Just Noticed this on the Tesla Website



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

For anyone considering Ubering in a Tesla Model 3 or UberLux with a Model S or X:

"Please note also that using a self-driving Tesla for car sharing and ride hailing for friends and family is fine, but doing so for revenue purposes will only be permissible on the Tesla Network, details of which will be released next year."

"Tesla Network"
http://www.businessinsider.com/tesla-driverless-ridesharing-plans-could-take-on-uber-2016-10

http://www.motortrend.com/news/tesla-hints-upcoming-tesla-network-ridesharing-program/


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yep, but I think they are referring to when they are fully autonomous, not now.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> Yep, but I think they are referring to when they are fully autonomous, not now.


Good point as all Tesla models are currently available to drive on the Uber platform


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Yeah, Tesla can't tell you what to do with your car but they also won't be integrating it with any app but theirs for driverless.


----------

